# First Time Bacon...few questions



## lucas p (Dec 8, 2014)

Got my first batch of bellies in the fridge curing. They're 6 days in, and probably going to 11-12 before smoke. I used 1 TBSP Mortons Tender Quick/lb as curing agent. Some have pepper ect. I don't have a scale so the measurements were approxamations. I know this may seem stupid to some, but I didnt have an option. 

Question is this.... Are their signs I should be looking for to ensure adequate curing has taken place? Color? Texture? Cut a cross-section? Taste test? Here are some pics of the different pieces. Thanks for any input.

Belly Pre-Cure













8BAE4FBB-472E-4EF5-86C6-41C933024362_zpsbuwlzqo7.j



__ lucas p
__ Dec 8, 2014


















F8712D41-96EC-4EBF-872F-A00C61AB05B4_zpsctithdse.j



__ lucas p
__ Dec 8, 2014


















ED89F6A4-FBC8-4BEE-944B-D370FC740376_zpsdadvawno.j



__ lucas p
__ Dec 8, 2014


















DA39D14E-6BCD-47C5-945E-C16E542869FC_zpseftuaket.j



__ lucas p
__ Dec 8, 2014






These bellies come from 2 different pigs. Slaughtered and butchered by my friend and myself. This kinda explains the random sizes. We broke the belly down into manageable sizes to transport and store. I've got 2 more whole bellies in the freezer. 













6CFF9262-5FB7-421F-B682-FCCF72AFDA63_zpsz9pc3txm.j



__ lucas p
__ Dec 8, 2014


















6CFF9262-5FB7-421F-B682-FCCF72AFDA63_zpsz9pc3txm.j



__ lucas p
__ Dec 8, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Dec 9, 2014)

Get yourself a good set of scales otherwise your just swinging in the dark. The law of averages says you will miss sometime. Curing is a science.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

